# C.C Water conditions....



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone been to Ceasers Creek this week? Wondering what the clarity is. Will be chasing Musky.Thanks in advance Y'all....Tom


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was there today, didn't fish much. I did see a guy at the ramp that said he caught a 40 inch musky today.
I was surprised that the water temp was already up to 51. Water was dingy, but not muddy. IMO it was good color for fishing.


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

I was out on Caesars Creek on Saturday (3/25/17) afternoon and again this morning (3/27/17).
Saturday I didn't fish just running the boat and getting familiar with it. Water temperature was about 45° to 46° over most the lake I was on except the cove by the dam, I was getting 49° to 51°. 
Today I was getting 46° to 48° on the main lake and mouth of coves.
I did fish a little today but didn't do any good but the schools fish I was marking were 15 to 25 feet deep in 30 to 40 feet of water.
I stayed on dam side of the lake. So I don't know what the other end of the lake and creek are doing.
I typically don't fish for Musky so I can't help you out there.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There's no Muskie in Caesar. None at all.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Musky are stocked annually at Caesar.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

I was there monday and the water was discolored but not unfishable. It took some doing but finally caught some crappie shallow around wood.


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> There's no Muskie in Caesar. None at all.


Yeah that is not true. I have caught 3 out of there myself last year


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

Went camping at Caesar's on Friday in a cove and was fishing for Catfish and Carp at night. I threw every bait I had at them and got nothing. Cut Shad, Worms, Livers, Doughballs, Nothing. That's how it goes I guess. I even tried putting a little scent on some of the baits and didn't help at all.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> There's no Muskie in Caesar. None at all.


Apparently your sarcasm font is not working.


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

cincinnati said:


> Apparently your sarcasm font is not working.


ha ha they really need to come up with a text version of sarcasm lol


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> Apparently your sarcasm font is not working.


Apparently not.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Anyone been doing any good with the saugeye? Thinking of heading out there this weekend. Thinking maybe Cowan might be better right now being shallower, the water temps are probably a little warmer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kennyjames said:


> Anyone been doing any good with the saugeye? Thinking of heading out there this weekend. Thinking maybe Cowan might be better right now being shallower, the water temps are probably a little warmer.


 The Cowan saugeye bite has been fair all winter but fish ( for me have been small) 13"-15"average with a couple 18- 20 " and one fish around 22" Certainly wasn't my year on this lake.
I invested a lot of time on Cowan but I still don't have it figured out yet.
Hope you post back with a report if you go, somebody should be able to catch some bigger fish .
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Apparently not.


my bad I didn't pick up on the sarcasm. LOL


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Thanks garhtr. I know Cowan better than CC so I may just stick to Cowan until I know the fishing is good to go out to CC. I only live 10 mins away from either lake.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

docks in at CC?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nightprowler said:


> docks in at CC?


 I saw on another site someone said they are in at wellmans


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightprowler said:


> docks in at CC?


Herb,

They are in at Wellman, North Pool & campground, go get them!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nightprowler said:


> docks in at CC?


Wellman docks have been in all year. Thankfully, the lake never iced up, either.


----------

